# Frilled Neck babies, being Frilled Neck babies.



## andyscott (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi all,
Ive been taking heaps of pics of the new bubs so I thought id share a few.

1st & 2nd pic,
I through a woodie in to see if a few of the bigger hatchlings would tackle it.
Instead the smallest Frillie in the clutch pushed the larger ones out the way a grabbed it.
Took about 15 minutes of munching but it got it down.
This little one may be the smallest, but it takes no crap.

3rd & 4th pic,
This guy/girl is a crack up, it frills up at everything, it frills at the water bowl, the logs, its clutch mates. Ive even seen it Frill up at its own reflection in the glass and scare itself.

5th pic,
This is my favorite in the clutch, its the biggest and most easy going.


----------



## andyscott (Mar 21, 2009)

They seem to have a favorite sleeping log and will just go stacks on at night.


----------



## mrmikk (Mar 21, 2009)

Great pics, full of charcter hey?


----------



## bk201 (Mar 21, 2009)

nice the one that scares itself is the best and i bet it will put on a show throught its life.


----------



## ambah (Mar 21, 2009)

veeeeeerrrrry cute! what a little poser that one is!


----------



## thals (Mar 21, 2009)

oooh they are so wrectchedly adorable!  

Rufus and Ruffles' offspring I take it?


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 21, 2009)

Awwww how cute are they!!!


----------



## Niall (Mar 21, 2009)

haha mine used to do that but stopped after a while,
Glad you posted them brings memories back


----------



## pythons73 (Mar 21, 2009)

They would have to be the most adorable baby lizards ive seen,Will you be getting rid off any,cheers.


----------



## andyscott (Mar 21, 2009)

pythonrockchik1 said:


> oooh they are so wrectchedly adorable!
> 
> Rufus and Ruffles' offspring I take it?


 
Hey Thails, nah I purchessed a whole clutch. want to grow them up and pic out a few to pair up with my others. Get some non related pairs going .




> pythons73They would have to be the most adorable baby lizards ive seen,Will you be getting rid off any,cheers.


I will be parting with a few of them once they are 8 to 10 months old. Ive already got people interested, but if someone pulls out or Ive got an extra one, excess to my needs.
Your in my book to contact.


Cheers for the comments guys/girls.


----------



## Bax155 (Mar 21, 2009)

_Great pics andy!! There little frills are so cute LOL..._


----------



## kaylaismyth (Mar 21, 2009)

Haha aww how adorable... Would love some one day


----------



## mysnakesau (Mar 21, 2009)

They are just too cute  What a meanie - that little guy flaring his frills, and the other little one stuffing his mouth with a big cocky - that looks really funny :lol: dear little things


----------



## richardsc (Mar 21, 2009)

very nice,i hope to be breeding them next season,you have to love there antics


----------



## andyscott (Mar 21, 2009)

richardsc said:


> very nice,i hope to be breeding them next season,you have to love there antics


 
Yeah Richard, thay are fantastic to keep.

I will be breeding this girl this year.
I just ran a tape over her, she is 67 cm long (total lenght) 21 cms nose to vent.
She is taking 2 fuzzy mice every 4 days and heaps of crickets and woodies in between.


----------



## gem_vegemitegirl1 (Mar 21, 2009)

aww Andy they're adorable!


----------



## bump73 (Mar 21, 2009)

Very very cool Andy they look great, awesome pics mate 

Ben


----------



## sweetangel (Mar 21, 2009)

wow they are awsome  totally makes me want to get some!


----------



## chris84-07 (Mar 21, 2009)

whats the licence requirements on keeping them in QLD?


----------



## andyscott (Mar 21, 2009)

chris84-07 said:


> whats the licence requirements on keeping them in QLD?


 

Not to sure on the licence requirements up there Chris.
In Vic they are on advanced licence.

Thanks for the positive feedback everyone,
Gemma, Ben, ect.
Cheers Andy.


----------



## LullabyLizard (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh how cute!


----------



## Khagan (Mar 21, 2009)

How hard are they to look after? They have to be one of the most awesome looking things when they frill up =p.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Mar 21, 2009)

Very cute andy.Must take abit of time to look after all them lol.
thanks for sharing


----------



## andyscott (Mar 21, 2009)

Khagan said:


> How hard are they to look after? They have to be one of the most awesome looking things when they frill up =p.


 

They are quite easy to look after Khagan. Although they do take a little work and patients
to get them to settle and except you. As long as you take your time with them, the do settle well.
Just let them settle and except you in their own time and you wont have any problems.


----------



## mark83 (Mar 21, 2009)

they look awesome mate


----------



## ShAdY12 (Mar 21, 2009)

cute little fellas, i want one


----------



## Khagan (Mar 21, 2009)

andyscott said:


> They are quite easy to look after Khagan. Although they do take a little work and patients
> to get them to settle and except you. As long as you take your time with them, the do settle well.
> Just let them settle and except you in their own time and you wont have any problems.



Sounds cool, shame they are class 2 :cry:.


----------



## Jewly (Mar 22, 2009)

Great looking little frillies.

The first time I ever saw them in person was down at the Melb. Expo and they're very cool to watch.


----------



## melgalea (Mar 22, 2009)

Andy, ur photos crack me up. seems they have a lot of charecter in them already. funny little buggers. 
i specially like the one that frills up at anything....seems to hav some issues there. lol. 
cheers 
mel


----------



## andyscott (Mar 22, 2009)

zoocam said:


> Andy, ur photos crack me up. seems they have a lot of charecter in them already. funny little buggers.
> i specially like the one that frills up at anything....seems to hav some issues there. lol.
> cheers
> mel


 

LMAO Mel, I do get camera happy, from time to time.
Here are a couple more pics of the little woodie muncher,
and 1 of my favorite of the 8, Im hoping this one is a big strong boy.


----------



## itbites (Mar 22, 2009)

God I hope that 1st one there is female!!!!!

Great pics hun...


----------



## kakariki (Mar 22, 2009)

lol, that's a mouthful & a half! Great pics.


----------



## richardsc (Mar 22, 2009)

very nice andy,are they qld frillys,the female looks nice


----------



## andyscott (Mar 22, 2009)

richardsc said:


> very nice andy,are they qld frillys,the female looks nice


 

Yeah Richard, all mine are Qld Frillies.
I will be getting NTs later in the year.


----------



## snakecharma (Mar 23, 2009)

bloody good shots mate 

they look awesome and that one that keeps frilling is simply beautiful 

top job and best of luck with them, you may even convert me back to getting some lizards if you keep posting shots like that, oh and if VIC DSE ever get off there *** and let us keep boyde's


----------



## libbo (Mar 23, 2009)

a man holding a puppy and a man holding one of those little cuties are sure to get equal amounts of attention from the ladies..lol there just two cute


----------



## melgalea (Mar 23, 2009)

So cute andy. love there atitude. lol
mel.


----------



## andyscott (Mar 23, 2009)

libbo said:


> a man holding a puppy and a man holding one of those little cuties are sure to get equal amounts of attention from the ladies..lol there just two cute


 

Shhhh libbo, If the G/F sees your post, she will make me sell them, LMAO.





> snakecharmabloody good shots mate
> 
> they look awesome and that one that keeps frilling is simply beautiful
> 
> top job and best of luck with them, you may even convert me back to getting some lizards if you keep posting shots like that, oh and if VIC DSE ever get off there *** and let us keep boyde's


 
Yes Brent, bring on the Boydes


----------



## dragon170 (Mar 23, 2009)

great shots Andy they look so full of character and yes would love one but would prefer a boyds first if the DSE would allow it:cry: But if you want to give one away I sure Bulldog wouldn't mind taking one of them on the truck lol:lol:


----------



## Jackrabbit (Mar 23, 2009)

the "stacks on" log picks are hillarious.


----------



## itbites (Mar 23, 2009)

andyscott said:


> Shhhh libbo, If the G/F sees your post, she will make me sell them, LMAO.


 

LMAO Ummm ok...:?:|

Yes yes because I am the over bearing possessive type indeed :lol:
I think we both know how I operate sweet....
& yer sell them *all to me:twisted:*


----------



## andyscott (Mar 23, 2009)

dragon170 said:


> great shots Andy they look so full of character and yes would love one but would prefer a boyds first if the DSE would allow it:cry: But if you want to give one away I sure Bulldog wouldn't mind taking one of them on the truck lol:lol:


 

LMAO, Come on, would you trust Bulldog carting live reptiles. He would get hungry.




> LMAO Ummm ok...:?:|


 
Hehe, hi hun


----------



## andyscott (Mar 24, 2009)

Just a size differance pic, of my fav in the clutch (biggest)
and the one that took the woodie (smallest).


----------

